# 8 Windo Seaview questions.



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I suppose this is the same for either version of the Seaview. I haven't seen the movie in like a hundred years and never cared for the show but recently bought the movie version. My question is, what are the scribed ovals on the port and starboard edges on the flared out areas of the upper forward hull?

Something else. I read in the instructions you have a choice of 'tail lights' either short rounded or long pointed. The long point ones were used for the restoration. Why did the restorer alter them?

Thanks,
HAL9001-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

hal9001 said:


> I suppose this is the same for either version of the Seaview. I haven't seen the movie in like a hundred years and never cared for the show but recently bought the movie version. My question is, what are the scribed ovals on the port and starboard edges on the flared out areas of the upper forward hull?
> -


Diving planes. That's the moveable part of the fin for making the sub go up and down.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> I suppose this is the same for either version of the Seaview. I haven't seen the movie in like a hundred years and never cared for the show but recently bought the movie version. My question is, what are the scribed ovals on the port and starboard edges on the flared out areas of the upper forward hull?
> 
> Something else. I read in the instructions you have a choice of 'tail lights' either short rounded or long pointed. The long point ones were used for the restoration. Why did the restorer alter them?
> 
> ...


The Scribed ovals are* implied* diving planes. They were never actually "Real" Or used on any of the miniatures.

The "restoration", and I use the term very loosley, also "altered"Many other features of the 17'2"Miniature.
Why the restorer did it??.........LOL..


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

So the restorer altered them _'just because he could'_ sounds like! Well look at what the restorers did to the Big E....:drunk:

Anyways, thanks guys.

HAL9001-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, it's an IMPLIED submarine. I didn't think it was necessary to be that literal.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Well, it's an IMPLIED submarine. I didn't think it was necessary to be that literal.


 
The design of the Seaview was/is considered art Deco. And that's ALL those little designs on the Manta fins are supposed to be.

I thought it was necessary to explain it to the gentleman. I personally don't care what you think.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

John P said:


> Well, it's an IMPLIED submarine. I didn't think it was necessary to be that literal.


The word "Implied" was in quotes in that statement because in the context of the post it was being pointed out that even though you could see the seam, it was never shown in use, therefore it is an implied diving plane. Simple as that. :thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

RSN said:


> The word "Implied" was in quotes in that statement because in the context of the post it was being pointed out that even though you could see the seam, it was never shown in use, therefore it is an implied diving plane. Simple as that. :thumbsup:


OK guys -- cool down or I'm going to close the thread. 

--Henry


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

g_xii said:


> OK guys -- cool down or I'm going to close the thread.
> 
> --Henry


That is just what I was trying to do.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

RSN said:


> That is just what I was trying to do.


I was just being general! 

--H


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I actually have one of those "implied memories" because I could actually swear that in the film we see them moving in one shot. Been a while since I have watched it , but I think I just wrote that image in my head because I thought that is what they were for. Maybe later today I will go back and look for the shot I remember. If it turns out I am not crazy, I will post a screen cap. If I am crazy.................well, you know.............


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

g_xii said:


> I was just being general!
> 
> --H


:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

RSN said:


> I actually have one of those "implied memories" because I could actually swear that in the film we see them moving in one shot..


I don't believe that I've ever noticed them actually move in the movie or TV show. (Though I could be wrong.)

Perhaps you are remembering footage of Dave Merriman's R/C conversion which does have working bow planes. As I remember from his info, they are absolutely necessary for proper handling.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> I don't believe that I've ever noticed them actually move in the movie or TV show. (Though I could be wrong.)
> 
> Perhaps you are remembering footage of Dave Merriman's R/C conversion which does have working bow planes. As I remember from his info, they are absolutely necessary for proper handling.


 
No my friend...they are not.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> I don't believe that I've ever noticed them actually move in the movie or TV show. (Though I could be wrong.)
> 
> Perhaps you are remembering footage of Dave Merriman's R/C conversion which does have working bow planes. As I remember from his info, they are absolutely necessary for proper handling.


Actually, as I thought about it this afternoon, that is the video I remember seeing. It was the planes on the conning tower that I remember from the film.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

RSN said:


> I actually have one of those "implied memories" because I could actually swear that in the film we see them moving in one shot. Been a while since I have watched it , but I think I just wrote that image in my head because I thought that is what they were for. Maybe later today I will go back and look for the shot I remember. If it turns out I am not crazy, I will post a screen cap. If I am crazy.................well, you know.............


I think you're recalling the planes on the conning tower moving in the film when they went "deep" to avoid the attack-sub. That's the only thing I remember, anyway! But, I had to edit this post as you had already corrected yourself!

--H


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

g_xii said:


> I think you're recalling the planes on the conning tower moving in the film when they went "deep" to avoid the attack-sub. That's the only thing I remember, anyway! But, I had to edit this post as you had already corrected yourself!
> 
> --H


Yes, I did correct myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

g_xii said:


> I think you're recalling the planes on the conning tower moving in the film when they went "deep" to avoid the attack-sub.


IIRC, the sail planes were moving in the wrong direction! But, what the heck, if icebergs can sink . . . .


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, technically, the planes only move to initiate the dive - once the correct descent angle is reached the planes are then returned to their neutral position. So I guess the shot's wrong on two point


----------

